# Fried Green Tomatoes w/Country Ham Salad



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

About a year ago, while celebrating a friends birthday, we had an appetizer consisting of fried green tomatoes with country ham salad. Other than the portion size (why do restaurants confuse appetizers with a la carte entrees) it was very good. I’ve fooled around with it ever since, coming up with my own take on it. This is the final version:

*Country Ham Salad*

Half pkg (4 oz) cream cheese at room temperature
Splash buttermilk
3-4 oz country ham in small dice
2 scallions, white and green parts, sliced thin
¼ cup frozen green peas, thawed
1 tsp whole grain mustard
Pepper to taste.

Beat the cream cheese, mustard, and pepper until smooth. Stir in the ham and scallions until well blended, thinning with a little buttermilk if necessary. Stir in the peas until evenly distributed. Set aside in fridge.

Use any fried green tomato recipe you like. Trick, for this recipe, is to slice them thinly. Or try this recipe if you like. Quantities are approximate, because I just eyeball the breading ingredients:

*Fried Green Tomatoes*

2 green tomatoes, thinly sliced 
1 cup garbanzo flour
Salt & pepper to taste
2 eggs
Hot sauce
1 cup fine breadcrumbs
Oil for frying

Set up a three-bowl breading station. In the first bowl put the garbanzo flour, salt, and pepper, whisked together. In the second bowl, beat the eggs with the hot sauce. In the third bowl put the breadcrumbs.

Dust each slice of tomato with the garbanzo flour, shaking off any excess. Coat with the egg mixture, then with the breadcrumbs. Set each piece on a cake rack over a sheet pan. Hold in the fridge until ready to fry.

Heat about a quarter inch of oil in a frying pan. When very hot, fry the tomatoes until crisp and brown on each side, turning once. Return to cake rack to drain. 

For service: Put a large spoonful of Thai sweet chili sauce in the corner of a plate. If desired, use the spoon to make a decorative swirl. Arrange a few slices of tomato around the sauce, topping each slice with some of the ham salad.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Feb 15, 2008)

i could eat it...sounds good.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I love some fried green tomatoes!!! Not too bitter though, just before they start to change color.


----------

